# cleanup crew for fry tank



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

I've got a tank full of guppy, platty and swordtail fry, and need a cleanup crew. I have a juvie BNP (or 2) that I could throw in from another tank, there are 7 RCS in there, but they aren't up for the work, so i'm thinking small cory's? any recommendations?


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

BossRoss said:


> I've got a tank full of guppy, platty and swordtail fry, and need a cleanup crew. I have a juvie BNP (or 2) that I could throw in from another tank, there are 7 RCS in there, but they aren't up for the work, so i'm thinking small cory's? any recommendations?


I agree with some dwarf corys. April sometimes gets Pygmaeus and Hasbrosus in. A good price too.

Steve


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ramshorn snails or pond snails are also excellent for fry tanks.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

